# Word for the day eschatology



## Josiah (Feb 22, 2015)

*eschatology*



[es-k_uh_-*tol*-_uh_-jee] 
Spell Syllables


noun, _Theology

_1.any system of doctrines concerning last, or final, matters, as death,the Judgment, the future state, etc.

2.the branch of theology dealing with such matters.



This word or some form of it is showing up a lot in the news about the Islamic beliefs motivating ISIS. Prominent among these beliefs is that an eschatological endtime is imminent.


----------

